# Ten more creepy crawlies from my backyard C&C and I.D.s encouraged



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Some more little beasties from my backyard, Love having the day off! Enjoy


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 10, 2011)

I like #9!.  The mystery antler with just some of the "toes" sticking out at the top is TOOOOO much!  Love it.  From the sizes of the antler and toes, I think the subject is in trouble.  This shot tells a story, where #10 & #11 are a little too obvious.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks! To be honest I didn't even notice the antenna in the shot until post processing. And for half a moment I considered getting rid of it but I felt the same way, it makes the shot. I really should have posted them in chronological order too. The little guy eating his quarry came first, then about a half hour later I went back out to check on his progress and two ear wigs (the big guy) had moved in and driven him into hiding and I caught their interactions on camera. The earwigs ended up leaving and the little guy was left to his munching. I have a shot from the next morning that I'll have to post now of the wings, legs, and head of the downed moth scattered on the same leaf.


----------



## sniperbob13 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I can help you out a little with some of the Id's (this is just basic stuff I have stored on the brain, google is going too slow to do any farther research at the moment but this should get you in the ballpark)
#1 from this angle it looks like a male green/blue bottle fly (the males eyes touch, females eyes are separated)
#2 i some species of leaf footed bug
#3 spittlebug or leafhopper
#4 green stink bug
#5 female blue/green bottle fly
#6 green stink bug
#7 earwig
#8 some sort of crab spider?
#9 assassin bug nymph
#10 harvestman
#11 is your little assassin bug nymph sucking dry what is actually not a moth but a scorpion fly 

Hope I helped a little. like I said these are just possible Id's that will at least get you close to an exact id


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

sniperbob13 said:
			
		

> I think I can help you out a little with some of the Id's (this is just basic stuff I have stored on the brain, google is going too slow to do any farther research at the moment but this should get you in the ballpark)
> #1 from this angle it looks like a male green/blue bottle fly (the males eyes touch, females eyes are separated)
> #2 i some species of leaf footed bug
> #3 spittlebug or leafhopper
> ...



Thanks! The spider is one I'd never seen in my area before and, I really thought it was an assassin bug bug but, I didn't want to assume as I don't know enough yet to make many assumptions at all  I actually just downloaded an app for identifying insects ( database of over 3000 common species, gives me something to reference from.) I'll check there with what you've given me to start with. Appreciate it!


----------

